# Buzzing noise from Square D DPA 44



## Horizon1 (May 18, 2013)

I have run across a Definite Purpose Control for the first time. And wouldnt you know Im having to troubleshoot why it is making a loud buzzing noise! This is a new home in Texas, wired by morons. Without spending hours tracing circuits back anyone run into this before. The supplier tells me to hit it with a screwdriver and sometimes this will stop the noise! Now I know Im in Texas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Some buzz more than others. Some buzz intermittently. Maybe a whack will stop the buzzing...... until the next time it pulls in.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Horizon1 said:


> I have run across a Definite Purpose Control for the first time. And wouldnt you know Im having to troubleshoot why it is making a loud buzzing noise! This is a new home in Texas, wired by morons. Without spending hours tracing circuits back anyone run into this before. The supplier tells me to hit it with a screwdriver and sometimes this will stop the noise! Now I know Im in Texas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Look for loose screws,It could be they mounted the contractor loosely.

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes sometimes they make noise, sometimes they dont.
If you have to replace it use a latching type contactor. They are mechanically held closed and do not rely on the coil to hold it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A rusty or dirty face on the mating surfaces can result in excessive noise.

If really loud a cracked, broken or missing shading coil.

Sometimes mounting the contactor on a rubber support will minimize the noise.

And as noted a good smack, if really noisy use a 16LB sledge hammer.


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

brian john said:


> ...And as noted a good smack, if really noisy use a 16LB sledge hammer.


Ever hear if a 5lb hammer don't work, use a 10lb hammer? :whistling2:

and don't you love it when someone doesn't know the solution to something, they just say to 'smack it' with something and it should go away.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

what is the load? sometimes a big relay make the job (somes have 30a contact) with less humming noise


----------

